
What are some good online tech communities for non-hackers? - futuretro
For a non-hacker (no computer science degree) who is interested in tech, and learning simple coding (starting off with html, css), what community or forum would you recommend I join? I&#x27;m looking to find a place where I can learn, ask questions and contribute.<p>So far, I&#x27;m looking at hackernews, indie hackers forum, subreddit<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated. I’d like to focus my time on one community if possible.
======
federicoponzi
Probably freecodecamp is your best option AFAIK

~~~
futuretro
thanks!

